# $500 bonus



## 209Terror (Oct 28, 2017)

I'm at 110 rides out of 150. I have until Sunday. Looks like I'm gonna be in my car a bunch in the next few days. 

Anyone else get this bonus? Do they pay it right away?


----------



## Jesses (Oct 30, 2017)

The way the bonus works in my market is that you get a prorated amount per ride you complete. You don't have to complete all the rides.

So here it's $200 bonus. They pay at a rate of $4 per ride for up to 50 rides during the first 30 days after approval. Are you not getting paid a bonus per ride?


----------



## DrivingForYou (Aug 6, 2017)

209Terror said:


> I'm at 110 rides out of 150. I have until Sunday. Looks like I'm gonna be in my car a bunch in the next few days.
> 
> Anyone else get this bonus? Do they pay it right away?


make sure it is an actual bonus and not a guarantee. If it is a guarantee you only get the difference between $500, and what you made for your rides.

If it is the actual bonus, you usually get it within a day of clearing it.

What market??


----------



## 209Terror (Oct 28, 2017)

DrivingForYou said:


> make sure it is an actual bonus and not a guarantee. If it is a guarantee you only get the difference between $500, and what you made for your rides.
> 
> If it is the actual bonus, you usually get it within a day of clearing it.
> 
> What market??


$500 bonus in Sacramento. Not guarantee. It's the sign on bonus.


----------



## Fool Me Once (Nov 27, 2017)

Hi, I did my 150 rides in 32 days. It showed up immediately after my 150th ride as a $500 bonus on that days earnings. In other words, if I wanted, I could have done an express pay transfer that day.


----------



## 209Terror (Oct 28, 2017)

Fool Me Once said:


> Hi, I did my 150 rides in 32 days. It showed up immediately after my 150th ride as a $500 bonus on that days earnings. In other words, if I wanted, I could have done an express pay transfer that day.


Thanks!!!


----------



## EaglesFan (Mar 10, 2015)

I have an offer of $700 for 200 rides. At this point I'm at 70 rides and have a month left. I was wondering I've seen allegations that lyft tries to throttle people when they get close to the power driver bonus has this ever happened to you guys with the sign on bonus? I'm guessing it would be counterproductive for them though cause then the driver just switches to uber if they get screwed out of the bonus.


----------



## 209Terror (Oct 28, 2017)

EaglesFan said:


> I have an offer of $700 for 200 rides. At this point I'm at 70 rides and have a month left. I was wondering I've seen allegations that lyft tries to throttle people when they get close to the power driver bonus has this ever happened to you guys with the sign on bonus? I'm guessing it would be counterproductive for them though cause then the driver just switches to uber if they get screwed out of the bonus.


I thought this for a second last night. I had one day left to get 9 rides. After looking back I would it was the same as any other night. Still made $20 am hour and got plenty of rides.

By the way I got my goal with 30 minutes to spare!!!


----------



## EaglesFan (Mar 10, 2015)

209Terror said:


> I thought this for a second last night. I had one day left to get 9 rides. After looking back I would it was the same as any other night. Still made $20 am hour and got plenty of rides.
> 
> By the way I got my goal with 30 minutes to spare!!!


Nice glad to hear that. Also glad to know I'm not wasting my time doing extra rides to get the bonus


----------

